# Help sexing CRS



## ajh254 (Jul 5, 2017)

G'day peeps
Im having trouble and really cant tell the difference between males and female CRS 
I managed to take a few pics of some of my CRS does anyone know what the following are?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

It can be very hard to tell until they are of proper age. The CBS in the third picture looks like it might be a female, but it's hard to tell from the angle.

Really, you'll probably have to wait until the females get saddled, or you'll know which are males once a fertile female had molted - they'll be swimming around like sex crazed teenagers 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitaiwan666 (Nov 24, 2016)

It made me think of how Chinese are trying mate pandas....by showing them porn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Young shrimp, including immature females, can be difficult to sex. Perhaps these photos may be of help.


----------



## ajh254 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks guys, helps a lot. I guess basically I'll have to wait to see if any are berried to tell for sure.


----------

